# Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren



## Zora (10. März 2006)

hallo! versuch schon seit tagen herauszufinden wie ich an so eine anglererlaubnis in südmähren/stausee Nove mlyny komm. krieg immer nur so bröckchenweise in etwa- und cirkaantworten. ich will nicht mehr!!! wer hilft mir weiter? wer war schon dort? brauche input!!
mfg zora


----------



## Rumpelrudi (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

Zu allererst benötigst Du eine staatliche Angelerlaubnis, die Du nach Vorlage des Reisepasses bei *jeden* Gemeindeamt bekommen kannst.
Gibt es als Tagesschein, weniger als ein Jahr und Jahresschein.

Damit bekommst Du bei dem Gemeindeamt, in dessen Gebiet das Angelgewässer liegt, einen Angelschein (Gastschein) für dieses Gewässer.
also Tages-,Wochen-,Monatsscheine und so weiter.

Das liegt daran, dass alle Eigentümer bei dem Amt gemeldet sind. Und dieses die Gelder aufteilt.


----------



## Zora (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

danke für die hilfe! endlich mal antworten mit denen ich was anfangen kann. angelerlaubnis/angelschein werd ich wahrscheinlich nur unter der woche bei der gemeinde erhalten? wir reisen nämlich erst samstags an. mfg


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

Warte aber nicht zu lange.
Die staatliche Angelerlaubnis wird nämlich beantragt und die Bearbeitung kann durchaus zwei Tage dauern.

Den Angelschein bekommst Du an der Talsperre sofort.

Es sei denn, Du möchtest beides am Urlaubsort besorgen. Dann mußt Du sehr lieb und nett zu den Beamten sein, damit sie Dich nicht zwei Tage warten lassen:m


----------



## Zora (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

bin momentan ziemlich frustriert!!! muss nämlich diese ganze reise nach tschechien organisieren und jetzt wollen mir meine angler abspringen wegen 2 tagen wartezeit. tsch. anglerschein usw. muss man wahrscheinlich persönlich anfordern, d.h. ich kann da nicht einfach mit den pässen und anglerscheinen auftauchen und das ganze selbst beantragen??
mfg


----------



## Heilbutt (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

Hallo Zora,
ich hab früher öfter mal am Moldaustausee geangelt.
Tages-und Wochenkarten hierfür gabs in jedem
Angelladen vor Ort, teilweise auch in Hotels o. ä.
Hierbei war die "staatliche Gebühr" bereits enthalten,
und die Erlaubnisscheine wurden sofort ausgestellt.

Gruß und viel Erfolg

Holger


----------



## Zora (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

hab ich euch schon gesagt, dass ich das ganz super von euch finde, dass ihr mir in der sache weiterhelft. #6 dankeschön!!
d.h. wir haben eine fifty-fifty chance, dass das ganze drumherum an einem tag abgewickelt werden kann?! werd mich jetzt mal mit der gemeinde von horni vestonice/breclav in verbindung setzen. vielleicht bring ich ja da was weiter...
mfg zora


----------



## siluro 1211 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Tschechien/Südmähren*

hallo,

soweit ich informiert bin muß man ab 2006 einen Antrag stellen und dann dauert es ein paar Tage!

Genaue Auskunft bekommt aber  unter www.angelreisen-k-n.de !

Gruß Siluro 1211#h


----------

